# Effet graphique à l'ouverture des dossiers



## nancyarchi (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
voila j'ai aidée une amie qui a un MBP 13" 2010 et j'ai constaté un effet graphique d'ouverture de dossiers un peu à le génie du dock, mais impossible de reproduire ça sous le mien... j'ai aussi un MBP 17", OSX à jour et tout le tralala... j'ai été à la FNAC tout à l'heure et ces effets sont aussi présent sur les modèles qui ne sont pas encore les 2011.
Une petite idée? Je précise aussi que j'ai réinitialisé tout les réglages modifiés par onyx et tinter tool.
merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Je confirme que cet effet d'ouverture de type « génie » est bien présent par défaut sous Mac OS X, et depuis longtemps (j'ai vérifié qu'il l'était déjà sous Tiger).

Si tu ne vois pas cet effet, c'est soit parce qu'il est trop rapide pour que tu t'en rendes compte, soit parce que tu l'as désactivé en modifiant un paramètre du Finder.

Puisque tu as utilisé Onyx, je te suggère de le relancer et de vérifier sous _Paramètres > Finder_ dans « _Effets graphiques :_ » que la case « _Ouverture et fermeture des fenêtres_ » est bien cochée.


----------



## nancyarchi (5 Mai 2011)

Salut,
merci de ta réponse*: je viens de remettre par défaut les réglages de la partie Finder et la case en question est cochée. Il n&#8217;y aurait pas un moyen de ralentir un peu cet effet&#8201;? Parce que s&#8217;il est trop rapide, ça me parait bizarre que la fenêtre apparaisse brutalement...
sinon j'ai aussi totalfinder, mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une interaction, car il est désactivé à l'heure ou j'écris...
dans les préférences Finder, dossiers a ouverture automatique est décoché puis recoché, pas de changements. Option avancée*: rien qui pourrait poser problème. je remets tout par défaut et je reviens editer 

Edit: bon tout remettre par défaut n'a rien changé, même après un redémarrage...


----------



## nancyarchi (6 Mai 2011)

Pour info j'a OS X lion sur un autre disque relié à mon MBP et l'effet en question est également absent...


----------



## Fìx (7 Mai 2011)

Pour vérifier si il y est vraiment, maintiens les touches : "alt+Shift" (&#8997;+&#8679 enfoncées lorsque tu double-clic sur ton dossier. Ça crée un ralenti de l'effet.

(l'effet existe sur Léopard - Snow Léopard. Je ne connais pas Lion.)


----------



## nancyarchi (7 Mai 2011)

salut,
bon je viens d'essayer et ça ne marche ni a l'ouverture d'un dossier ni à la fermeture. Mais ça marche avec shift pour le ralentissement de l'effet génie dans la réduction dans le dock...


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Mai 2011)

Pour voir l'effet de génie au ralenti à l'ouverture d'un dossier sur le Bureau, il faut maintenir les touches Maj et Ctrl enfoncées et cliquer sur le dossier puis sur « Ouvrir » sans relâcher les touches.


----------



## nancyarchi (7 Mai 2011)

Maj et control n'on aucun effet... la fenêtre s'ouvre toujours brutalement.
Sous lino, l'effet fonctionne


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Mai 2011)

Peut-être que le réglage n'a pas été correctement pris en compte, qu'une extension du Finder bloque la fonctionnalité, ou bien qu'il existe un autre réglage que je ne connais pas... Je sèche.

À tout hasard, désinstalle les éventuelles extensions du Finder qui seraient encore présentes, lance une réparation des autorisations du disque, redémarre ton Mac, puis vas dé-cocher puis re-cocher la case « _Effets graphiques : Ouverture et fermeture des fenêtres_ » dans Onyx.


----------



## wath68 (7 Mai 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour voir l'effet de génie au ralenti à l'ouverture d'un dossier sur le Bureau, il faut maintenir les touches Maj et Ctrl enfoncées et cliquer sur le dossier puis sur « Ouvrir » sans relâcher les touches.



Wow je ne connaissais pas cette astuce, merci.
Dommage, ça ne fonctionne que sur le bureau.

P.S : double-click avec les touches alt+maj enfoncées marche aussi.

Edit : en cochant "toujours ouvrir les dossiers dans une nouvelle fenêtre" ça marche aussi dans le Finder avec ctrl+maj


----------



## Fìx (7 Mai 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Wow je ne connaissais pas cette astuce, merci.
> Dommage, ça ne fonctionne que sur le bureau.



Avec celle là :



wath68 a dit:


> P.S : double-click avec les touches alt+maj enfoncées marche aussi.




Si!


----------



## nancyarchi (7 Mai 2011)

Bon bah rien a faire, ça ne fonctionne pas^^
étant donné que ce n&#8217;est pas une question de vie ou de mort, j'attendrais lion et ça réparera le problème.
merci encore de votre disponibilité 
Au plaisir&#8201;!
je vais quand même envoyer un mail au service d'aide d'Apple, ils auront peut être une réponse qui sait^^


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Mai 2011)

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille marquer la question comme résolue. Quelqu'un d'autre pourrait peut-être trouver une explication ou bien proposer une solution qui fonctionne, qui sait ?


----------



## nancyarchi (7 Mai 2011)

oui après tout pourquoi pas, ca coute rien^^


----------



## Mekki45 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir je remonte surement un vieu topic mais en cherchant une réponse sur internet, j'ai pas trouver ce que je voulais mais j'ai trouver la solution moi même  peut être que cela pourra aider certeines personnes : Preference systeme/ Dock / Changer "effet echelle" par "effet genie". Cordialement. Anthony


----------

